# How to meditate - mindfulness of breathing)



## DreamAway (Apr 29, 2012)

I have had some very positive results in using meditation to help with my social anxiety. I first started to meditate back in 2001, to help me deal with the intensity of university social life. I choose a simple mindfulness of breathing meditation and with the encouragement of my godfather (who was an experienced meditation practitioner) developed my own practice. I haven't changed much in my practice in 13 years. 

Someone recently asked me about meditation here and so I thought it might be helpful to some of you who might be interested in meditation, to hear how I practice.

There are a few different styles of meditation, it doesn't matter so much which style you choose, but is more important to choose a style and stick with that style. Mindfulness of breathing seems to be the most widely taught in my experience. 

To meditate is basically to be present, and that in itself can be healing. Mindfulness of breathing meditation is consciously choosing to be present with your breathe as the object of meditation. 

So you wanna meditate, this is the advice I would share, this is how I practice, and it may be different to how some other ppl practice but it works well for me and for many others I know.

Find a quiet spot, where you will not be disturbed, turn phone on silent etc

Set an alarm or timer for how long you are going to commit to meditating for (to start 10min is fine, you want to keep it manageable, you will naturally work your way up longer periods).

First get comfortable - the main thing you want is your spine to be as straight as possible, you can sit in a chair, on on cushions, whatever works for you. (There are a lot of good guides for optimum posture).

Your hands can be either be sitting in your lap or resting on your knees. A Google search of 'hand positions for meditation' search can show you some pictures. 

You will be breathing through your nose, with the tip of your tongue sitting against your palette, where you teeth meet your gums.

Your eyes gazing about three feet in front of you, your chin very slightly tucked in and the back of your neck long and soft.

Once I am comfortable and with my spine straight, I then close my eyes and run through a body scan. Starting with my feet and toes and flowing systematically up through, my legs, stomach, hands, shoulders and so on all the way to my head and face. Noticing any points of tension, and then thinking 'relax' as direct my attention to them & gently letting my muscles relax. I sometimes skip this step if I am in a rush, but my meditation is usually not as deep.

After the body scan I direct my attention to the sounds around me for a minute or so, as the natural awareness of sound, is the same type of awareness to bring to your breathe. Easy & calm but alert. 

Then I take take a couple of slow, deep, breathes, and turn my attention to the sensation of where I most feel the breathe. That might be when the air enters and exits your nostrils. or maybe with your stomach or chest. I usually find my attention falls to my the rise and fall of my stomach, so I rest my attention there. Gently letting my mind rest on the breathe.

Rising and falling, in & out. Let your attention settle on your breathe, notice the sensations, the rising and falling, in and out. Let your mind rest on the natural, unadulterated breathe.

There's nothing you need to do. You don't need to try to control the breathe, or change the breathe, however it is is fine.

Now you will have a torrent of thoughts, feelings, emotions, that will want your attention, that's fine, it's natural, we have been taught to be distracted.

Each time your mind wanders away with a thought, or becomes involved with a feeling, you can become aware of this, and gently and calmly, bring your attention back to the breathe.

It may happen a thousand times in one meditation, you might get completely lost in thought and forget about the breathe. But each time you become conscious of this, just simply, easily, bring you attention back to the sensations of the breathe and begin again.


This is the practice of meditation.


----------



## wearesofragile (Aug 16, 2014)

Very helpful. I thank you!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Interesting! 

I've been trying to get into meditation but wasn't sure if I was doing it right :b
Thanks for your explanation


----------



## DreamAway (Apr 29, 2012)

Meditation for people who don't meditate (yet) - A simple guide.

http://www.collective-evolution.com...-for-people-who-dont-meditate-a-simple-guide/

I thought this article had some cool points and is very accessible for all walks.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

@DreamAway

Cheers. I will be using this alongside some long runs in the next month to help with some events that I have coming up.


----------

